# Bell Aliant Q1 Dividend Not Paid?



## AGHFX (Aug 31, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody has experienced this before (or better yet, does anybody else here hold BA?). According to their website, Q1 dividend payment date was scheduled for March 28. It's now April 3rd and BMO Investorline doesn't show any record of me receiving the dividend. I even went back in my account history to see if previous dividends were paid on the designated payment date, and they were. I'm curious to know whether the dividend has been paid and I haven't received it for any reason, or if Bell Aliant has yet to pay the dividend.

Any thoughts?


----------



## whitby (Nov 17, 2010)

My Bell Aliant dividend was credited to my Investor's Edge account on March 28th.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Received the dividend March 28

Like BA, a decent div play but not so much in the capital gain side.........your payment will arrive or has


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Paid on March 28 at TDW. Yours will show up.


----------



## BigMFfan (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you have a synthetic DRIP set up for your BA? If so, it always takes BMOIL a few extra days to post the dividend and the stock purchase?


----------



## AGHFX (Aug 31, 2012)

I do DRIP this stock. I've seen on TDW it shows the dividend paid and then the reinvestment the next business day so I thought BMOIL would be similar. I'll wait another couple days. I was just confused because I've never waited so long for a dividend to show up in my account.


----------



## BigMFfan (Feb 23, 2013)

AGHFX said:


> I do DRIP this stock. I've seen on TDW it shows the dividend paid and then the reinvestment the next business day so I thought BMOIL would be similar. I'll wait another couple days. I was just confused because I've never waited so long for a dividend to show up in my account.


Unfortunately, this is the way BMOIL operates. I've waited up to 10 days after the posted dividend pay date to see my dividend and shares posted. I wish BMO would do what you said TDW does (or what i-Trade does: post and reverse(hold) the dividend until the shares are credited one or two days later). They keep blaming their "agent", but I'm sure it's more a deliberately slow back-office.


----------

